# Clavicle fracture question



## konetain (Dec 30, 2009)

If a pt was seen in the ER for CPT 23500 (Clavicle Fracture Tx without manipulation) and then seen 2 days later by an Orthopedic Surgeon, can both the ER physician and the Orthopedic Surgeon bill charges for CPT 23500?   Should one or the other have modifiers used with the claims?


----------



## aprilroc (Dec 30, 2009)

The ER Physician should only report if manipulation is done because he will not be taking care of the patient for the global period.


----------

